# Finally a gun owner! His and hers!



## Bobbyloads (Jun 11, 2020)

Wish my handle was longer kind of small for my hand. My wife loves hers though.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2020)

you'll shoot ur eye out kid


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2020)

I got my eye on a colt king cobra or anaconda


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 11, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I got my eye on a colt king cobra or anaconda



Googled it looks very nice I need something with a bigger handle and not a revolver what happens when you get hyped up and make a spur of he money purchase smh


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 11, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> you'll shoot ur eye out kid



bought some hollow points so blow my face off lol


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 11, 2020)

I think you made a good choice with what you got. moderate sized, easy to get used to, not a crazy investment.

and now you will know exactly what to look for in your next piece..     so you can go all out comfortably.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Googled it looks very nice I need something with a bigger handle and not a revolver what happens when you get hyped up and make a spur of he money purchase smh


Im a revolver kinda guy..Ive always loved the big colts 357 mags or 44 ..I dont need more then 6 shots ,that and a ak i would be happy


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im a revolver kinda guy..Ive always loved the big colts 357 mags or 44 ..I dont need more then 6 shots ,that and a ak i would be happy



A have a Taurus 357 8 shot revolver sitting in a safe in The US.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 11, 2020)

Jin said:


> A have a Taurus 357 8 shot revolver sitting in a safe in The US.


I forgot to mention I still keep a blade on me..I sat in the tombs jail many times cause of that damn blade..U cant even have a knife on u in nyc


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 11, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im a revolver kinda guy..Ive always loved the big colts 357 mags or 44 ..I dont need more then 6 shots ,that and a ak i would be happy



5th grade first time shooting gum 357 magnum almost took my face off from the kick back.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 11, 2020)

Jin said:


> A have a Taurus 357 8 shot revolver sitting in a safe in The US.



Check your PM please kind sir


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 11, 2020)

yeah i have been looking at different 40 cals.not as loud as a 45 and more in the clip. 
    i like the de .44 but come on now that just isnt realistic for me.


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Check your PM please kind sir



If you sent me something I didn’t receive it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2020)

Jin said:


> If you sent me something I didn’t receive it.



quit lyin Bobby told me he sent you a pic butt nekked front double bicep holding both guns and you loved it


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> quit lyin Bobby told me he sent you a pic butt nekked front double bicep holding both guns and you loved it



Oh, just got it.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> If you sent me something I didn’t receive it.



weird but mugzy took care of it thanks


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 12, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> quit lyin Bobby told me he sent you a pic butt nekked front double bicep holding both guns and you loved it



its my phone background now


----------



## Boytoy (Jun 12, 2020)

Have a 38 revolver.   Is my favorite.  AR is more fun too shoot but costly.  Everyone needs a gun or 5!


----------



## chandy (Jun 12, 2020)

i had a taurus 357. sold it before i went in the army tho. i might end up buying one again. right now mainly i just carry my 9m around with me. i'd love to own an AK but for now i got stuff that is close enough


----------



## GSgator (Jun 12, 2020)

Congrats do you have your Concealed weapons permit yet? I own many guns I’m wanting to get into long range shooting 2000 yards plus so I’m researching calibers and scopes to make that happen.


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2020)

GSgator said:


> Congrats do you have your Concealed weapons permit yet? I own many guns I’m wanting to get into long range shooting 2000 yards plus so I’m researching calibers and scopes to make that happen.




Hitting anything at that distance would put you in an elite group amongst elite snipers. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longest_recorded_sniper_kills


----------



## GSgator (Jun 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> Hitting anything at that distance would put you in an elite group amongst elite snipers.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longest_recorded_sniper_kills


I’m hoping so I can already take my AR out to 1000 yards it’s a 6.8 SPC not the traditional 223/5.56.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 12, 2020)

Lets see um


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 12, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I forgot to mention I still keep a blade on me..I sat in the tombs jail many times cause of that damn blade..U cant even have a knife on u in nyc



Time to move out of that shit hole...you need to come to the wild west BB!!!


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 12, 2020)

GSgator said:


> Congrats do you have your Concealed weapons permit yet? I own many guns I’m wanting to get into long range shooting 2000 yards plus so I’m researching calibers and scopes to make that happen.



6.5 grel. .... I personally want the ar45 70


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> 6.5 grel. .... I personally want the ar45 70



Where do you shoot such long distances? Range or private land?


----------



## bvs (Jun 12, 2020)

Guns are impossible here, so i have to settle for a large machete under the bed and my staffy haha


----------



## Massacre (Jun 12, 2020)

Congrats. Trying to get my girl to lose her fear of handling firearms ATM.


----------



## snake (Jun 12, 2020)

No pics of the firearms?


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 12, 2020)

bvs said:


> Guns are impossible here, so i have to settle for a large machete under the bed and my staffy haha



Australia's only downfall


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 12, 2020)

usually when guys come on here posting a thread about a new gun or guns 

they post a picture or at the very least mention thr make & model.

for the sake of conversation


----------



## CJ (Jun 12, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Australia's only downfall



Are you forgetting all the snakes, spiders, lizards, crocodiles, sharks, jellyfish, and other creatures that'll kill you?!?  :32 (6):

I'd still move there though, cuz kangaroos!!!


----------



## DF (Jun 12, 2020)

What the hell did you buy?


----------



## Amggear11 (Jun 19, 2020)

Congrats! Great time to start.


----------



## Boytoy (Jun 19, 2020)

Down sized when moved but get job done


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 19, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> yeah i have been looking at different 40 cals.not as loud as a 45 and more in the clip.
> i like the de .44 but come on now that just isnt realistic for me.



i carry a sig p250 subcompact  in .40
carries 11 double stacked so the grip is fairly wide but i have big ass hands so i dig it. Double action only though which i dig as well. Could probably pick one up for 3-400 bucks now.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 19, 2020)

GSgator said:


> Congrats do you have your Concealed weapons permit yet? I own many guns I’m wanting to get into long range shooting 2000 yards plus so I’m researching calibers and scopes to make that happen.



dude, check out the new 6mm arc platform from Hornady. My next build for sure. I don’t know about 2000 yards though.

https://youtu.be/z4fA3ji3fw4


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 19, 2020)

GSgator said:


> Congrats do you have your Concealed weapons permit yet? I own many guns I’m wanting to get into long range shooting 2000 yards plus so I’m researching calibers and scopes to make that happen.


 

Not yet have no time right now to even get it going but will soon.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 19, 2020)

Massacre said:


> Congrats. Trying to get my girl to lose her fear of handling firearms ATM.



Lol my wife shot the first clip and had a weird look and said she does not like  it lmao. Slowly will get her trained good to know how to handle a weapon.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 19, 2020)

snake said:


> No pics of the firearms?



sorry had it up in post but noticed serial numbers showed had a mod take it off


----------



## Blacktail (Jun 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> A have a Taurus 357 8 shot revolver sitting in a safe in The US.



got the same thing in my safe!


----------



## Blacktail (Jun 19, 2020)

338 laupa magnum. Had my eye on this for a few years now.


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 19, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> View attachment 10034
> 
> 338 laupa magnum. Had my eye on this for a few years now.



Mmmmmmm yes, that would be a shooter!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 19, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Mmmmmmm yes, that would be a shooter!



Seems excessive lol

what we taking out helicopters?


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 19, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Seems excessive lol
> 
> what we taking out helicopters?



hahahah it’s for those two mile shots through a mountain.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 19, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> View attachment 10034
> 
> 338 laupa magnum. Had my eye on this for a few years now.



I wish I could shoot one of these. I had a 338 Win Mag for a while, and it ****ed up my shooting, gave me recoil anticipation. I sold it and I shoot a .308 now fairly accurately.


----------



## Blacktail (Jun 19, 2020)

I have a 308 in the AR platform. It’s very accurate and not much recoil at all.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 21, 2020)

[h=1]SAVAGE, 110 ELITE PRECISION, BOLT ACTION, 6.5 CREEDMOOR, 26" STAINLESS STEEL BARREL[/h]I’ve got this coming with the proper scope and practice it will reach over a mile away


----------



## Jin (Jun 21, 2020)

GSgator said:


> *SAVAGE, 110 ELITE PRECISION, BOLT ACTION, 6.5 CREEDMOOR, 26" STAINLESS STEEL BARREL*
> 
> I’ve got this coming with the proper scope and practice it will reach over a mile away



Congrats. We require photographs!


----------



## GSgator (Jun 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> Congrats. We require photographs!


Oh definitely as soon as it lands and I get it scoped up I will post pics


----------



## GSgator (Jun 21, 2020)

https://www.wgsguns.com/rifles/bolt...-65crd-26-10rd-bolt-65-creedmoor-011356575579


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 21, 2020)

I finally ordered a Sig p365. I got the SAS model. I have been wanting one for the past year or so. This will be my new concealed carry gun. Should come in this week.

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/870740184


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 22, 2020)

So glad your all a bunch of gun toting strong guys!


----------



## GSgator (Jun 22, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I finally ordered a Sig p365. I got the SAS model. I have been wanting one for the past year or so. This will be my new concealed carry gun. Should come in this week.
> 
> https://www.gunbroker.com/item/870740184


Sweet keep us posted on how you like it. I’m wanting to upgrade my current summer CCW (S&W M&P9C) to that. I carry a compact during the summer months and a sub compact or full size during the winter months.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 25, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I finally ordered a Sig p365. I got the SAS model. I have been wanting one for the past year or so. This will be my new concealed carry gun. Should come in this week.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gunbroker.com/item/870740184



picked up my 365 on a red box special for a great price. First Sig I’ve owned and I love it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 25, 2020)

dont even get me started on that gunbrokerdotcom shit, again.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 25, 2020)

^ Now that’s what I’m talking about .


----------



## GSgator (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 25, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> dont even get me started on that gunbrokerdotcom shit, again.
> 
> View attachment 10057



Hahaha crackbroker.com

I keep hearing you can't get guns right now, and I go on Gunbroker and can find whatever I want. 

I picked up my p365 today. Looks good, haven't shot it yet, but I shot a friend's last weekend, and I like it. Honestly I like shooting the Glock 43 better, but the purpose of this is self defense, not target shooting. So that doesn't bother me at all. The Glock 43 is just a more comfortable gun in my hand.


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 26, 2020)

Never a bad thing to spend your money on if you buy them right.  I'm a bit of an investor myself.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 26, 2020)

bubbagump said:


> Never a bad thing to spend your money on if you buy them right.  I'm a bit of an investor myself.



Trip out I hadnt been on there for 2 years. 

All the guns I got have doubled in value.

I had a good thing going on there.

was bidding on gt distributors guns which is 40 minutes from me

the glory of it is when id go pick it up there 

theyd wave the 25 dollar shipping fee and the 25 dollar ffl fee

automatic 50 dollars cheaper than what most of the other bidders would be paying


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 26, 2020)

damn Ziegler I need to step my game up. Had my old manager build this for me. Picked up the Aimpoint pro a few weeks later from him.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 26, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> View attachment 10062
> 
> 
> damn Ziegler I need to step my game up. Had my old manager build this for me. Picked up the Aimpoint pro a few weeks later from him.



Thats a beauty


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2020)

zeigler will shoot your ass dead ...he didnt even need to go to cop school to learn how


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 26, 2020)

here weve got the two favorites

Ruger 10/22 - two twenty five round magazines & two ten round magazines

WASR 10 (ak-47) - two 25 round magazines

 & two forty round magazines


----------



## Joliver (Jun 26, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> dont even get me started on that gunbrokerdotcom shit, again.
> 
> View attachment 10057



Someone snagged a dissy. Respect.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 26, 2020)

My carry piece: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ok it's not really a carry piece but it is a really neat mid 1800's boot gun from somewhere in Europe that I picked up. France, perhaps (no makers marks). Bore is clean (unrifled), cap channel is clear, hammer locks and releases cleanly and the whole thing is tighter than I'd expect for a firearm that old. I'd wager it would fire if I were bold enough to shoot the thing. .45" bore


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> My carry piece:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that gun killed lincoln


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 26, 2020)

I stopped posting photos of my guns online a LONG time ago...  Apparently, some of the snowflakes couldn't handle the fact that I actually own NFA items...

EDIT:  I recall one asking me why I owned suppressors and the answer should have been quite obvious "So I can hear the voices in my head while I shoot!"  :32 (1):


----------

